# TID Tug Salisbury, Laxey towing company.



## sailingbernie (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi
I am trying to find the location of the TID Tug Salisbury, formaly of the Laxey towing company, Isle of Mann. 
I had been lucky enough to do a complete photographic survey on board with the permision of the owner. With these images and some origional line drawings I was able to make a very detailed and accurate model of the Salisbury.
All was lost a few years back as a result of a house fire. I would like to rebuild the model and have obtained some reasonable drawings. In an ideal world I would again like to revisit the tug but have not been able to trace her or make contact with the former owners.

If there is anyone out there that has any information where this tug has ended up it would be very helpful.

Thanks
Bernard


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

2002: 15/09: photographed in derilict state at Bere Island (IRL)
2010: spotted all rusty near Castletownbere, Bere Island (IRL)


----------



## sailingbernie (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for the information - looks like another TID bites the dust. I know they can't all be preserved but I did have a soft spot for this one.
Do you know the where I may access the photograph taken in 2002?

I have had a look on Google Earth and think I can see her on Bere Island but it is hard to tell as this area of IRL has only been scanned in very low satalite resolution.

I have tracked down quite a few images of the tug but could still do with deck, wheelhouse and engine casing details.

Regards
Bernard


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

sailingbernie said:


> Thanks for the information - looks like another TID bites the dust. I know they can't all be preserved but I did have a soft spot for this one.
> Do you know the where I may access the photograph taken in 2002?
> 
> I have had a look on Google Earth and think I can see her on Bere Island but it is hard to tell as this area of IRL has only been scanned in very low satalite resolution.
> ...


Photo of the SALISBURY from Capt S Carter. (Laxey Towing)


----------



## bramr (Jun 24, 2007)

SALISBURY scrapped Castletownbere September 2010
Have some photos period 1997-2001.
If interested can scan these photos.

Regards,

Bram


----------



## Stephen Carter (Aug 12, 2007)

Sailingbernie,

If you would care to e mail me on [email protected] I have some TID plans and a great number of photographs of the Salisbury, as well as a half inch to the foot working model of her, in my office.

best regards

Stephen Carter

(Laxey Towing Co Ltd)


----------



## tug (May 26, 2007)

Lots of close up pics of fittings etc here;

http://modeltugforum.com

click on steam tugs
click on TID detail pics [on page 2]


----------

